# Bah Humbug!!



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

What is it?
Is it the onset of winter in the northern hemisphere that is making everyone out there long for the sunny shores of their hols or what?

Politial instability, one revolution down - maybe a second to come, terrorist plots, no police, no football and rocketing food prices (especially if your tastes lean towards what you ate at home)!!

And everyone wants to move here to live!?

Heck I have worked in the ME for quite a while, married to an Egyptian, travelled here alot over the years of wedded bliss p) - arrived lock, stock and 3 children 4 days before the revolution - and I sometimes regret the decision to move. Even though I had a good expat job to come to! 
Days when I do seriously wish Scotty definitely would beam me up (it has got to be easier to fight Klingons than to get through to my work colleagues some days - or to get a simple job done).

But when you place it out there - give your honest opinion / experience - 'you only want to stop us coming', 'why are you living out there then?'

Becuase probobaly if I had really known half of what I know now before we came - we really would have thought longer and harder and maybe made a different decision (een with the jobs lined up).

ANd in my opnion - if some one asks a question better to give an honest answer - than to put my very dark rosy glasses on and answer.

Don't get me wrong - it isn't all bad - there are some days I love being here - but there are also many where I am tempted to get on a plane - before i injure someone!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

When I first came here the exchange rate was 5 Le to the pound sterling and then they devalued the Egyptian pound so life was good for me. I earn a good salary and all my bills are paid and yet I still find it expensive here.. I don't eat Egyptian meat the butcher shops put me off. so I have to eat imported. I don't eat local fish as I have yet to find a fish stall that does not stink of fish.. fresh fish does not smell.. so I buy frozen imported.. but i make sure it is from Norwary/UK?Z}NZ .. a few years ago you could buy frozen squid but that turned out to be unfit for human consumption .. from China. 
Only today my Bangladeshi guy tried to buy a bottle of gaz and was being charged 50 LE he asked our bawab to buy it and he too was going to be charged 50 until he kicked up a fuss and told hey, what is going on I am Egyptian.. he paid 40le for it.. this is for gaz that costs about 4 le from the government depot.

If my driver is off, I don't go out and I am not a panic merchant, before the revolution I used to walk home alone at 2am.. I wouldn't walk alone.. at 2pm 

I would guess the expat or retirement route is the only way to go at least your company may help when the **** hits the fan again.. don't rely on your embassy.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Biffy said:


> What is it?
> Is it the onset of winter in the northern hemisphere that is making everyone out there long for the sunny shores of their hols or what?
> 
> Politial instability, one revolution down - maybe a second to come, terrorist plots, no police, no football and rocketing food prices (especially if your tastes lean towards what you ate at home)!!
> ...


Man that's weird, I have been thinking the same thing for the last few days, just could not be bothered to write it down. I used to think "why the hell are you thinking about moving to Egypt?" a bit like I used to do when I saw my daily dose of stupidity on the roads, now I just shrug.

What is it the makes Sharm some kind of Shangri-la? I have been a few times for holidays, and it's quite nice, but would I sell up and go and live there with no job prospects, I don't think so! There are other places in the world just as good without the attendant baggage.

Since I am on a rant why do these people never read the forum? Do they think that there has been a recent seismic change in the county's circumstances or do they believe that their personal circumstances are somehow different?

Finally, I can get it with the love/lust struck youngsters, hey we have all been there, but a lot of these guys seem to be mature (in age at least) and should know better. Also, as you say, they ask for advice and seem upset when the advice they get is obviously not what they wanted to hear.

Rant over, I feel better


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think we become immune to what goes on around us... my friend who has lived here 30 years drove past someone who had been killed trying to cross the corniche in Maadi last Saturday,, she was appalled with herself that she thought nothing about it but nearly lost her head at a scooter rider who accidently spat on her car


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

It really depends on their personal circumstances. If they are giving up their job and moving out here without a job offer then I agree with all the above comments, it's just stupid and naive. If they have a job offer that changes everything. 
My job offer was not fantastic when I came almost 4 years ago, but having been made redundant in the Uk and facing signing on I thought stuff it I will take the chance. Whenever I go home now and see work mates still unemployed, losing their homes and soooooo depressed I don't regret it for a minute. I may not be earning a fortune but it's a damm sight more than I would have at home


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> It really depends on their personal circumstances. If they are giving up their job and moving out here without a job offer then I agree with all the above comments, it's just stupid and naive. If they have a job offer that changes everything.
> My job offer was not fantastic when I came almost 4 years ago, but having been made redundant in the Uk and facing signing on I thought stuff it I will take the chance. Whenever I go home now and see work mates still unemployed, losing their homes and soooooo depressed I don't regret it for a minute. I may not be earning a fortune but it's a damm sight more than I would have at home


Sure, I agree 100%. We all are here because we accepted work offers, or most at least. It's the "out with the fairies" boys and girls who want to give it up and live by the beach which puzzle me.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

What is it the makes Sharm some kind of Shangri-la?

My guess is it's because they have been there several times on holiday,had a good time and then decide it would be nice to live that sort of lifestyle and the weather is always good so why put up with the crap weather back home...and no one will convince them that it will be any different no matter how many times we tell them that living in Egypt is a whole different ball game to being on holiday and lets be honest if they had researched it well before making the decision they wouldn't need to coming on here asking if they can get jobs etc etc would they.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I came here because of work and I knew very little about the culture of the country other than what I had read but I knew my boss would cover my back and sort things out for me. Plus I have lived overseas before and I am quite savvy at figuring things out. 

It amazes me when people ask, how do I get a job/flat/visa, where do I buy a pint of milk, heck we even had one poster asking if deodorant was available in Egypt ( I know there are times you wouldn't know the answer was yes). How can they possibly cope?


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

It amazes me when people ask, how do I get a job/flat/visa, where do I buy a pint of milk, heck we even had one poster asking if deodorant was available in Egypt ( I know there are times you wouldn't know the answer was yes). How can they possibly cope?[/QUOTE]

Lol  the scary thing is what about the ones who don't ask

Ignorance is bliss


----------

